# No sound in internet video presentations



## zxsa (Aug 7, 2007)

I receive no internet video sound such as for news presentations,YouTube,etc.
- Adobe Flash Player was just reinstalled and is the latest version.
- The Full K-Lite Codec Pack was accessed but the "Fix broken Sound" option in the Codec Tweak Tool was greyed out and not accessible.
- In 'Sounds and Audio Devices' under the Volume Tab,it is stated there is 'No Audio Device'; options here are greyed out as well as Speaker options.
- All other audio applications such as Real Player,Winamp etc. function.

Any help would be very much appreciated,
David B.


----------



## Turbo2toes (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a similiar problem, anything that requires a flash player i.e youtube has no sound. I have tried numerous things with no success, try looking at

http://www.codecguide.com/fix_for_flash_sound_problems.htm

it may give you some ideas,

You could also try

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/08/15/adobe-flash-no-sound-wavemapper-trick/

Good Luck, didn't work for me though unfortunately.


----------

